# chewing cualk



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So I have my two pregnant females in my 10gal aquarium that I use as a breeding tank. I've noticed one of my females chewing the caulk around the corners of the tank. I'm worried that it may make her sick, I can't tell if she's swallowing it or not. These two have been trying to escape ever since I changed water bottles and they can't climb up it. Is there any way I can stop her from chewing on the caulk?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Unfortunately mice like to strip the sealant out of aquariums. As far as I know they won't get sick from it, my bucks are still housed in aquariums and despite avid sealant chewing, they are all still kicking. Maybe just put in something to distract them? Your does are probably in high gear looking for nesting materials, so maybe just add some more?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've got about 2 inches of bedding in there, and a huge ball of the cotton that pet stores sell for nests that I've given them just for nesting material. They like to shove it all underneath the water bottle like a ramp to try and climb out of the tank from that, but can't figure out how to.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine also strip the caulking/sealant out of their tanks. They also like to climb the sealant and chew the plastic lip at the top of the tank. Won't hurt them, and all it does is make the aquarium no longer good for holding water.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I know how to reseal fish tanks so not worried there. Was just wanting to make sure it wouldn't hurt her or the babies since she is pregnant


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

the sealant used for aquariums is perfectly safe and non toxic, otherwise it would kill the fish. you could try smearing lemon juice over the caulk its bitter taste should stop future attempts of eating it but would need to be done after each tank clean, eventually the persistent eating will subside.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

alright thank you


----------

